# Slimming World as a vegetarian (and a fussy one!)



## merrymunky (Feb 5, 2019)

I know the vast majority of people here are going to completely slate Slimming World for diabetic control and try to convince me that LCHF is the way to go (I’ve read up on it and know how it has helped so many, I just don’t think it is for me with my fussy eating habits...taste and sensory issues with food)

However, I would love to know if people have managed to control their levels whilst maintaining the SW way of life. I can lose weight very easily on SW as a vegetarian but I realise the content of the diet is carb heavy so I am cutting down or making substitutions where I can. For example, I no longer eat rice, I make cauliflower rice instead. I figure that in a meal such a Quorn curry, the Quorn pieces and chickpeas will be giving me more than enough carbs whilst giving me the essential protein, but the switch to cauliflower rice is reducing that carb intake etc. 

I use red lentil pasta as white pasta didn’t always agree with me (slight intolerance to white bread and pastas etc) and the carb/sugar content is so much less than white pasta. I’ve noticed it is sometimes better than wholemeal pasta too which is great as I don’t like the wholemeal.

However, I used to eat a lot of fruit for breakfast. A standard fruit salad box would have grapes, strawberries, raspberries, mango, melon, passion fruit and pineapple. I’ve started to cut out some of those fruits which pains me as I love melon and mango. I have fewer grapes in my fruit salad now and have blueberries instead of some of those other fruits as I knew we tolerate berries better.

Potatoes is another issue. I eat a lot of potatoes in my diet and am trying to cut down how many new potatoes I put on my plate with a salad. I can’t cut out my roast potatoes on a veggie roast either so will have to cut down rather than cut out. I make them with fry light and they are delicious.

So I guess what I am trying to ask is...with the reduction in carbs somewhat, do any other users here still follow slimming world and find it has helped their levels too?

I need to lose a lot of weight and the only thing that has ever been successful for me is SW. (I really don’t want to sound standoffish or defensive but I am looking to hear from people who are finding success with it, not from LCHF eaters who are going to tell me this is best...I know it may well be but I am looking for honest opinions from SW fellows. I’ve had LCHF shoved down my throat and even had people try to tell me I NEED to eat meat again on another diabetes forum I won’t name...the ‘red’ one.)


----------



## trophywench (Feb 5, 2019)

I remain very grateful to the red forum that someone I disagreed with one day got me banned.  Must be 10 years ago by now.  I haven't missed it!  LOL

Doesn't really matter how well something worked for anyone else - that won't give you any idea whether it will work for you.  If you lose weight on it and it keeps your BG stable (both of which are currently the second most important things as far as you're concerned because then you'll have a better chance of achieving the MOST important thing!) then it WILL be right for you!

You'll just have to try it for yourself, nobody else can.


----------



## silentsquirrel (Feb 6, 2019)

Don't beat yourself up, as Jenny says you have to find what works for you, and what you can sustain long term.  It may help to think low*er* carb, high*er* fat - and how much lower/higher is for you to find out and decide.
I would be wary of trying to reduce carbs without increasing fats and/or proteins to some extent, you need enough to fill you up.  Not sure if you eat eggs, but they are very filling.

Try not to eat carbs that you can happily manage without - I have never been that keen on pasta, and not bothered if I never eat rice again.  Potatoes are another matter, so for me it's a case of reducing the quantity rather than cutting out.  *Small* quantities of new, roast and chips don't seem too bad, but even a small amount of mash is lethal.  Making a mash of cauliflower and potato isn't so bad, but I would only have occasionally, and still a fairly small portion. 

Test as much as you can, and if the rise in BG is excessive, decide whether to cut it out, reduce the portion size, and/or reduce how often you eat that food.

Keep the desired end result in mind as much as you can.  Good luck!


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 6, 2019)

Thank you both for your replies. I just got sick of having ‘You MUST eat LCHF’ over on the red forum. I don’t eat eggs, mushrooms, avocado, aubergine etc so a lot of those recommended foods are off limits,

The thing with introducing more fats is that I immediately go over my Syn allowance for the day and then don’t lose weight. I think like you both say, it will be a case of trial and error. 

I’m not blood testing yet (although apparently by the end of the month I will be according to my pre-pregnancy consultant) but am using grime strips to roughly gauge through the day. Some days I am getting quite high readings. However this morning I was almost completely negative. Not even light green enough to meet the first marker. For tea last night I ate Quorn pieces with a mixture of peppers, onions, sweetcorn (with chives and paprika then grated cheese on top). It’s what I call my fajita mix without the bread. It’s delivious. So there were no starchy carbs. I can see that made an immediate difference. 

Also yesterday I had a Fuel wheat biscuit and milk for breakfast (essentially a weetabix bit better in terms of content) and again my reading was down in the afternoon. Previous days I’d eaten berries and alpro plain and my readings were higher in the afternoon. I am beginning to see trends. 

I’ve been having salad with a few new potatoes or home made vegetable soup for lunches sonthey have been consistent. The weight loss is going well so it will be interesting to see how it is impacted down the line as I make more adjustments whilst sticking to SW.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Feb 6, 2019)

Might be worth checking this out:  https://www.pcrm.org/health-topics/diabetes

Plant-based, high-carb, low-fat approach, plus a ton of fibre. I don't know very much about it but it does seem to get some respect.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 6, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> I know the vast majority of people here are going to completely slate Slimming World for diabetic control and try to convince me that LCHF is the way to go (I’ve read up on it and know how it has helped so many, I just don’t think it is for me with my fussy eating habits...taste and sensory issues with food)



If sw works it works, don't be persuaded otherwise, sure like any diet there is ways to adapt the meals.



merrymunky said:


> Thank you both for your replies. I just got sick of having ‘You MUST eat LCHF’ over on the red forum. I don’t eat eggs, mushrooms, avocado, aubergine etc so a lot of those recommended foods are off limits,



You have come to be better forum for sensible dietary advice without the fear of being intimidated.   

There is a nasty cult on the red forum that bully anyone who dare question the lchf way of eating, those who dare to eat any other way than lchf or dare to mention vegan and  vegetarian diets, they patrol the forum night and day looking for victims to belittle whilst praising those who agree with their ways. 

They are a sad bunch of individuals with little else to do with their time, sadly their antics are allowed to take place by the moderators so there's little you can do to complain, so just call it a day over there would be my advice to you.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 6, 2019)

nonethewiser said:


> If sw works it works, don't be persuaded otherwise, sure like any diet there is ways to adapt the meals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m glad I found this one instead. The diabetic education nurses mentioned it and they too seemed to recommend this one over the red one. 

I’m very happy to take suggestions but not have orders and demands rammed down my throat. I drew the line at being told I needed to eat meat. 

My father is type 2 on diet control and he eats normally. He just cut out some refined sugars. He is slender and has good BG levels. My father in law was diagnosed type 2 around a year ago and is healthier than ever. Has lost a lot of weight. Again he has cut down alcohol and refined sugars but otherwise eats normally. Even has take away now and then. His levels have also come way down.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 6, 2019)

Eddy Edson said:


> Might be worth checking this out:  https://www.pcrm.org/health-topics/diabetes
> 
> Plant-based, high-carb, low-fat approach, plus a ton of fibre. I don't know very much about it but it does seem to get some respect.


I have also heard this one mentioned in passing. I will certainly have a look. Thanks.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 6, 2019)

Though I'm on a low carb diet, I think it's a matter of what's sustainable for your lifestyle & beliefs, I substitute a lot of carby food with good, fresh, green vegetables.... Also, do you eat eggs & fish?

In essence, if it works then it's good... I would advocate testing sooner than later & as a T2 probably will not get prescribed enough strips to adequately test


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 6, 2019)

Martin Canty said:


> Though I'm on a low carb diet, I think it's a matter of what's sustainable for your lifestyle & beliefs, I substitute a lot of carby food with good, fresh, green vegetables.... Also, do you eat eggs & fish?
> 
> In essence, if it works then it's good... I would advocate testing sooner than later & as a T2 probably will not get prescribed enough strips to adequately test



I don’t eat eggs or fish no. Egg as an ingredient but but an egg based dish.  Quiche is as eggy as I can go. Yes I’m already substituting carbs like rice for cauliflower rice etc. Happy to make some adjustments. I love my veggies (mostly) so happy to add extra broccoli and sprouts etc to bulk meals out. 

I do think BG testing is going to be expensive!!  Looking forward to seeing more accurate readings though.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 7, 2019)

Have you tried making substitutions for potatoes? Mashed swede, celeriac and leeks or swede chips? Another good sub is puerring butter beans and mixing through cabbage or leeks. I find this mash just as tasty as potatoes


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 7, 2019)

I sometimes make carrot and swede mash. These options sound great. Definitely will try them! There’s always a tweak.


----------



## Martin Canty (Feb 7, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> I sometimes make carrot and swede mash. These options sound great. Definitely will try them! There’s always a tweak.


Takes me back to childhood family dinners


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 4, 2019)

Got my 1 stone award tonight. 

Happy with that. 

My meter reading averages are coming down too.


----------



## travellor (Mar 4, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> Got my 1 stone award tonight.
> 
> Happy with that.
> 
> My meter reading averages are coming down too.



All you need to know is...

it worked for you.

Keep it up.

Weight is good, BG is good.

You can do this way of living.

Keep at it!!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2019)

Well done.


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 5, 2019)

grovesy said:


> Well done.



Thanks.


----------



## Emma Lowery (Mar 19, 2019)

Hi @merrymunky how's the dieting going? I joined weight watchers yesterday.. it still isn't low carb but you do have to count carbs as points so hoping it will help me to control this a bit more. 94 days until my wedding so hoping that this will help kick start some weight loss before then!


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 19, 2019)

Emma Lowery said:


> Hi @merrymunky how's the dieting going? I joined weight watchers yesterday.. it still isn't low carb but you do have to count carbs as points so hoping it will help me to control this a bit more. 94 days until my wedding so hoping that this will help kick start some weight loss before then!



Hey,

It’s going very well so far. I’ve lost a stone and a half since January and am visibly shrinking so I am happy with that. Slimming world and weight watchers work on similar principles I think these days. I’ve always have more success with SW personally but everyone is different and if you stick to the plan you will lose for sure.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 22, 2019)

merrymunky said:


> I know the vast majority of people here are going to completely slate Slimming World for diabetic control and try to convince me that LCHF is the way to go (I’ve read up on it and know how it has helped so many, I just don’t think it is for me with my fussy eating habits...taste and sensory issues with food)
> 
> However, I would love to know if people have managed to control their levels whilst maintaining the SW way of life. I can lose weight very easily on SW as a vegetarian but I realise the content of the diet is carb heavy so I am cutting down or making substitutions where I can. For example, I no longer eat rice, I make cauliflower rice instead. I figure that in a meal such a Quorn curry, the Quorn pieces and chickpeas will be giving me more than enough carbs whilst giving me the essential protein, but the switch to cauliflower rice is reducing that carb intake etc.
> 
> ...


Good luck. I have 2 mates off there T2 meds. It is possible !


----------

